# What does it take to get a CCW permit in your state?



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I have seen several posts on this forum in which members made comments about the different rules, waiting periods etc. for a CCW permit in their state.

Since I do not hold a permit but carry under the Law Enforcement Officers Safety Act of 2004, a federal law that allows me to carry a concealed handgun in all 50 states, I have no idea what is all required. 

I know that in Nebraska, where I live, the applicant has to take and pass a class and I believe he/she only has to qualify with his/her weapon that one time. I still go to the state law enforcement qualification course at least once per year in order to legally carry. I should mention that I am retired but the same law applies to active duty law enforcement officers.

I would like to hear what the different states require and how long the process is.

Thanks.


----------



## cidah (Jul 19, 2008)

In Alabama to get a CCW license I had to have a clean record, and $20 cash. I went to the Sheriff's office filled out a form and gave them the money. They took a picture, asked me to verify my info such as address, told me a few general places that I could not carry(Mardi Gras, Bars, etc.) and sent me on my way. 


Overall not a difficult process at all.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Click on the link for CA info...

http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=pen&group=12001-13000&file=12050-12054

To my knowledge, the most difficult task is proving to the issuing authority that good cause exists for the issuance. Under normal circumstances, they don't accept the basic response of (yet the most valid reason) "to protect myself and my family" as good cause.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Washington: Pay about $50.00, get fingerprinted, have a clean record, and you get a permit. They can't refuse.


----------



## Creature (Aug 23, 2008)

VA is much the same as WA...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

State resident for 30 days or more. Take a class on NC laws from a State approved instructor, includes range qualification. $95 fee, Fingerprints, background check and mental health records check. Good for 5 years.

NC is shall issue, but the length of time it takes to get your permit depends on your County Sheriff. Some Sheriffs are anti and use the entire 90 days allowed by law.

NC Atty. Generals Firearms FAQs http://www.jus.state.nc.us/NCJA/ncfirearmslaws.pdf

NC does not issue a non-resident permit.
NC permit honored in 32 States.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> State resident for 30 days or more. Take a class on NC laws from a State approved instructor, includes range qualification. $95 fee, Fingerprints, background check and mental health records check. Good for 5 years.
> 
> NC is shall issue, but the length of time it takes to get your permit depends on your County Sheriff. Some Sheriffs are anti and use the entire 90 days allowed by law.
> 
> ...


Bruce beat me to it, but wanted to expand on how it was for me. 2-day class; one 8 hour lecture and then day 2 was shooting qualification which was a total of 40 rounds at 3,5, & 7 yards from ready and rest positions. Some places let you pre-qualify for the shooting portion so you didn't have to waste an entire weekend, which is what I did. The class itself costs from $90 to $120 depending where you take it. Provided you pass the written and shooting tests, you get your certificate and then take that to the Sheriff's Office. Turn in the certificate, pay them $85 for the permit/application, then go next door to the "CSI" people and pay $10 more for fingerprints. For me it worked out to be about a $200 investment. IIRC, I got my permit in about 60 days.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

In FL you take a basic handgun safety class and have the instructor sign a completion certificate. Then you must show that you know how to handle a firearm and fire one round down range at a paper target which is 10 feet from you. You must hit the paper. The instructor will work with you so that you understand how to do this if you are unsure of yourself. If you already own a gun and can show proof that you do, you can get a waver and don't have to fire at the range. Most places will provide the firearm that you or the class will use for this part of the session. After that just fill out some paperwork, send a check or moneyorder for $117 with your fingerprint card and a passport photo with a copy of your class completion certificate. Very simple. Since FL has over 500,000 CCW holders and hundreds of applicants each week it usually takes 60-90 days to process.

You do not need to own or know how to shoot to obtain a concealed weapons permit in FL. FL law provides the ability for a CCW holder to also carry billies, pepper spray, stun guns, knives, and other non-lethal weapons for defense. Some states have Firearms only permits so perhaps that's the difference.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

In PA, it takes $25, a valid ID, a clean criminal record and 2 weeks or less of wait time. That is of course if you live outside of major urban areas who have separate laws and, subsequently, higher crime rates. I love this state!


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Arkansas........8-10 hour class + range time/qualify, background check, fingerprinting, and a total of about $145 the first time.


----------



## RotorHead (Aug 13, 2008)

Tennessee....8 hour class including range time. 70% on a written test, 70% on a 48 round qualifying round, pistol of your choice. In my class of 42 people everyone passed both, including 4 people who had never fired a weapon. Class cost $60 to $100 depending on instructor ( I paid 60). Then take paperwork to local DMV pay $115 to state, take your picture, get fingerprinted (not at DMV though) and wait 90 days.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Utah 4 hour class, fingerprints, passport quality photo, background check, and about $90. Utah is a right to carry state so we don't have to have a reason and as long as we meet the requirements they can't say no. They process permits within 60 days as required by Utah state law. Permits are good for a term of 5 years.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

California is a "may issue" state which essentially means the authority is left to the county sheriffs and municipal police departments. Most cities (except the big one's like Los Angeles) defer to the county sheriff. All the usual stuff is required like BG check, CCW class, gun inspection, etc.. But as mentioned, the big hurdle is the requirement that you must show good cause and this is where it can vary greatly by county. In Los Angeles - forget it, it's not going to happen even if you are being shot at by gang members while you are turning in your app. Orange County had been somewhat CCW friendly, but that sheriff resigned amid serious legal problems of his own and there is a new sheriff in town appointed by the county board. It is unclear where she stands but I'm not hopeful seeing as she is from L.A.

If you are issued a permit by your county sheriff however, it is good statewide.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> If you are issued a permit by your county sheriff however, it is good statewide.


Does CA have those crazy rules like NY where you're good statewide, but can't carry in NYC? Like no LA or San Fran?


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

In ND "_shall-issue_":
1. Pick-up CC rules & regs from State (_ I downloaded PDF_)
2. Pick-up CC form at sheriff's office
3. FILL OUT FORM providing reasons why you want CC - If in rural area - get police chief to sign-off on you having CC with valid ID and local BG check (_15min_)
4. Find instructor (_$75_) : take course - take test 10 questions multiple choice - PASS IT (_approx combined w/#5 - 3hrs)_
5. Get your picture/fingerprints taken from instructor and have him/her sign-off on the CC form
6. Go back to sheriff's office - pay $25 bucks - submit filled out form and ID requirements
7. Wait 3 wks for BG check - to get CC card in the mail

Renew hassle free every 3yrs with new Pic and another $25

That's it...that's all......:smt1099

I currrently looking at signing up for the UTAH CC course offered locally next month..... just cause I can - _approx $145 course fee + $65 Utah processing fee_ but I'm currently waiting for my swearing-in ceremony date in Sept. in becoming a US. Citizen. Yes I passed that too!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Todd said:


> Does CA have those crazy rules like NY where you're good statewide, but can't carry in NYC? Like no LA or San Fran?


You mean you didn't read all the info in the link that I provided? :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Dredd said:


> In FL you take a basic handgun safety class and have the instructor sign a completion certificate. Then you must show that you know how to handle a firearm and fire one round down range at a paper target which is 10 feet from you. You must hit the paper. The instructor will work with you so that you understand how to do this if you are unsure of yourself. If you already own a gun and can show proof that you do, you can get a waver and don't have to fire at the range. Most places will provide the firearm that you or the class will use for this part of the session. After that just fill out some paperwork, send a check or moneyorder for $117 with your fingerprint card and a passport photo with a copy of your class completion certificate. Very simple. Since FL has over 500,000 CCW holders and hundreds of applicants each week it usually takes 60-90 days to process.
> 
> You do not need to own or know how to shoot to obtain a concealed weapons permit in FL. FL law provides the ability for a CCW holder to also carry billies, pepper spray, stun guns, knives, and other non-lethal weapons for defense. Some states have Firearms only permits so perhaps that's the difference.


CCW class OR a Honorable Discharge from the Military (no course required). Took me 55 days.

JW


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Florida:

500,000+ CCW Permit Holders

18,000,000+ Residents???

1 in 36 residents is likely armed...

I like this state. Don't F with FL.

JW


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Here in NY, its a combination of jumping through flaming hoops while doing your best trained monkey dance. NY lets each county set additional requirements on top of what the state requires. My county says you have to purchase a handgun before you can submit your paperwork, and NY state law says you can't handle a handgun unless you have a license - so you have to buy a gun that you are not allowed to touch before you pay for it. 

Here's what I had to do to get mine:

-pick up application - $10
-submit application - $100, with
-4 character references, each notarized 
-NRA handgun safety class certificate - $50
-Receipt for handgun - $??? 
-visit the Sheriff's office for picture and fingerprints
-two (2) self addressed stamped envelopes
-meeting with issuing judge (at judge's discretion)

It took me 3 months to get mine. My brother put in his application at the same time and his took almost 6 months to the day.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Todd said:


> Does CA have those crazy rules like NY where you're good statewide, but can't carry in NYC? Like no LA or San Fran?


That's a good question and I do not know the answer (I do not have a carry permit so I have not taken the classes to be up to speed on all the laws). It may be that there are some municipal codes in L.A. or S.F that prohibit CCW and that is why I couldn't find any limitations in the CA penal code (of course they could be there and I just didn't see them).

BTW, when I mentioned a county license is good statewide, that is not actually always true. In cases where you are issued a license from a county by virtue of the fact that you work in that county (rather than being a resident) then the permit is generally only valid in that county.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> Arkansas........8-10 hour class + range time/qualify, background check, fingerprinting, and a total of about $145 the first time.


Same in TX. ( 9 hour class w/ handgun qualification ($125.00) and $140.00 to the state for the license...and patience...3-4 month wait.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, Florida CCW good for 7 years and Utah good for 5?

Compare that to California: Joe Blow 2 years; court judge 3 years; reserve peace officer 4 years.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

cupsz71 said:


> I'm currently waiting for my swearing-in ceremony date in Sept. in becoming a US. Citizen.


Congratulations. :smt1099


----------



## donsam (Aug 30, 2007)

In Oregon it is an 8 hour class and range practice. The off the the county sheriff for finger prints and photos. Pay the fee ($40 I think). Oregon is a shall issue state so you get it after the background check.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

cupsz71 said:


> In ND "_may-issue_"


Not doubting you, but according to http://www.handgunlaw.us/ N. Dakota is a "shall issue" state. Now I'm confused, what else is new.

And much congrats on your U.S. citizenship!!!:smt1099:smt023:smt1099


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Wyatt said:


> Not doubting you, but according to http://www.handgunlaw.us/ N. Dakota is a "shall issue" state. Now I'm confused, what else is new.
> 
> And much congrats on your U.S. citizenship!!!:smt1099:smt023:smt1099


Thanks! - and DOUGH! - ND *IS* a "_shall-issue_" state. :smt033

I fixed my previous post.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Well I live in KS, and to my understanding we are one of the hardest states to get CCW. 

Steps:

1: Pay $100 and tack and 8hr class and range qualify
2. Go to Walgreen's and get 2 passport photos then step 3
3. Take all paperwork and to money orders to your co, sheriff for $150
4. Get finger printed then they send all paperwork to DA/KBI 
4. Wait up to 60 days to get approval/denial letter in mail
6. Take approval letter to DVM and $12 and get pic taken and wait 7-10 more to carry.


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2008)

filled out an app about 9 years ago, sent it in with payment. got a letter back two weeks later, _come down and pick it up_.
no other requirements that i can recall. that is/was virginia.

but i have always held a hunting liscence since a child. others i know talk about safety courses etc.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

$25, a passport sized photo, 2 references that live in the issuing county and not related to, fill out form, wait 3-6 weeks. Had mine in a month.:smt1099


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Washington: Pay about $50.00, get fingerprinted, have a clean record, and you get a permit. They can't refuse.


Just went through this process. You fill out the form, get fingerprinted and pay $56 (non-refundable, which includes lamination) and fill out a return address on the county Sheriff's Envelope. Standard response is 3-4 weeks while a background check is completed. Recently went through a full FBI check and such for work and so mine took about 10 days to arrive.

In Colorado, where I lived before moving in February, it varies some from County Sheriff to County Sheriff. In Colorado Springs, Military experience is good if it's within 5 years of ETS. Otherwise proof of completion of an NRA First Steps or similar equivalent is required. Then you schedule an appointment at the Sheriff's ofice and fill out the forms (you can do this beforehand by downloading them) for fingerprinting and payment. $165 total and the standard 3-4 weeks.

Both are good for 5 years from date of issue. However the Colorado CWP is only good if you are a resident. Mine isn't anymore since I moved out of state. I miss having the "Make my day" law backing me up.


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

Ohio law says you must take the NRA Basic Pistol Course and have additional 2 hours on the law and then demonstrate your proficiency by hitting a 9" target 40 out of 50 from distances of 3, 5, and 7 yards from either from a rest or standing. Then upon satisfactory completion of this you get a certificate which allows you to APPLY for the CHL. You next step is to go to a Sheriff's Office in your residence county or one that adjoins your residence county to be fingerprinted and have a 2x2 passport photo with you (some Sheriff's dept can take this photo for a very nominal fee) and fill out a form that requires all addresses (as near as you can remember) from age 18 to present and d/l number etc simply stated pertinent information. This application comes with a non refundable fee. The the background check by Ohio Bureau of Criminal Indentification and Investigation then comes back to the Sheriff's office within 45 days to say yes or no. The Sheriff's office then calls you to come pick up your permit which looks like a laminated driver's license. Some Sheriff's in Ohio were not very keen on issuing licenses so they would not be open to accept applications. Ohio Revised Code dicatates they be open 15 hours each week in order to accept and process these applications. Seems long and involved but actually if you have your water fowl in a direct line it's fairly easy. 

Ohio's CHL is only 4 years old and clearly is a work in progress.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Ram Rod said:


> Arkansas........8-10 hour class + range time/qualify, background check, fingerprinting, and a total of about $145 the first time.


Kentucky is almost the same, but we don't do fingerprints. I had my permit ten business days from the time I submitted the paperwork proving I passed the test/range portion.

They apologized at the Sheriff's office, because it took so long. Seems there was a backlog, because there were so many applicants. :smt023


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

*indiana*

I can't remember for sure but it seems like about 20$ to the sherrif's dept. fill out the forms return in about a week for fingerprints and maybe 75$ to the I.S.P.
After that
about two months waiting for the mail man to deliver the pink card.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Indiana....

I went down to the local police station and paid $10.00 fee. They give you a packet and you take it home to fill out..It asks questions about felony's and if you have a restraining order currently on you...a few other background check info..You also fill out all your personal info on the finger print card. When you get everything filled out, you take it to the post office and they weigh it and you pay for the correct postage. Then you take it somewhere and get your signature notarized (I went to my bank). After that, you take the packet back down to the police station and give it to them...They look it over and then take you back to take fingerprints. You pay the remainder of the fee (it was a total of $40 and the first $10 I paid means I had to pay only an additional $30)

At that point they send the packet to the state and they approve it and send your permit in the mail...I waited about a month after they sent the packet untill I got my permit in the mail...it is good for four years...

Willy

I have heard that in Indiana it may not be this exact process in every town


----------



## meatman (Sep 24, 2008)

I live in Florida but do a lot of hunting in South Dakota (lived there before wife transferred to florida)

I like how easy it was to get it in fl, and I can carry in SD


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

Here in Michigan you get the permit packet through the county clerk, and there is a pistol safety class that has all the legalities of carrying and a shooting portion. You need to bring in 2 passport photos as well. After you are done you fill out the permit packet, and take it back to the clerk and pay a $105.00 fee. They give you a number to call as there is a company that processes the fingerprints for our county. After they do the fingerprints (the price is included in the 105 fee) you sit back and wait for the letter to come in and tell you to come down to the permit because you have to sign it in their presence and then they laminate it for you. Picked mine up today.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I just submitted my application for Colorado. It may differ a little by county, but in the county I live in:

Proof of Handgun Course
$100 to the county
$52.50 to CBI (Colorado Bureau of Investigation)
They take your fingerprints and photos when you submit the application.
The guy said 60-90 days to receive it. (probably a full 90 I'm guessing)

I'll post an update when I actually receive it. 

-Jeff-


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

Connecticut

Fill out application for Town/temp permit - $35 - Notarized
Take 8 hour NRA CLass - $85 and up
Fingreprinted and Bacgkground Check - $20
3 Letters of Refference
Once everything is approved (about 4 weeks).......
$35 for your 5 year CCW issued at Police Department or Dept of Public Safety where photo is taken. Must get this within 60 days of the date on the town/temp or you have to re-apply (and re-pay).


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Thallas said:


> Here in Michigan you get the permit packet through the county clerk, and there is a pistol safety class that has all the legalities of carrying and a shooting portion. You need to bring in 2 passport photos as well. After you are done you fill out the permit packet, and take it back to the clerk and pay a $105.00 fee. They give you a number to call as there is a company that processes the fingerprints for our county. After they do the fingerprints (the price is included in the 105 fee) you sit back and wait for the letter to come in and tell you to come down to the permit because you have to sign it in their presence and then they laminate it for you. Picked mine up today.


Don't forget the NRA personal protection in the home course as well. That'll probably set you back another $100 for a completely useless class (assuming you can read and have firearms experience, that is...).


----------



## roc2283 (Oct 29, 2008)

For my NY permit...

- $5 application fee
- $25 for fingerprints at the sheriff's office
- 2 passport size photos
- 7 references (needed an additional 4 since I was a resident of my county for less than 3 years)
- $101.xx application submittal fee

~8 months to the day and my CCW permit shows up in the mail


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

Florida:

Fingerprints
CC Class
Picture
Application Notarized
150 bucks
Patience


----------



## jspellacy (Nov 20, 2008)

ashman said:


> Connecticut
> 
> Fill out application for Town/temp permit - $35 - Notarized
> Take 8 hour NRA CLass - $85 and up
> ...


I also got my permit in Connecticut. One interesting irony about CT is that the ONLY option for buying a handgun (other than antique) is to get a CCW permit. Maybe this is more common than I realize in other states but it was a surprise to me.


----------

